# 2007 Chevy Silverado Help



## jimmymac (Feb 13, 2004)

Hello All,

I am in the process of trying to decide what plow to put on my truck. It's a 1500 with the 5.3 V-8,extended cab with the short bed. I am looking at the Blizzard 7600LT and the Boss 7.6 Sport Utility ( Poly ). My biggest concern if the front end sagging. I am only going to be plowing a few small residential driveways.


Thanks in advance !

- Jay


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

I justt raded in an 08 Silverado. I have a Western ProPlow 7.5 with backdrag edge, handheld controller and pushplate bracket to fit yourtruck. I also have a ready lift leveling kit for the truck. It raises thetruck 2.5 inches front and rearwithoutaffecting ride. I'll sell everything for 2850.00. I'm on Long island. PM me for details


----------



## Surfer_Nick (Aug 14, 2011)

Just curious, but how well did your Western perform after last winter's wrath? Did you install rhe lift/leveling kit with the plow on? Add timbrens to front? How bad was the sagging? Any noticeable issues with charging system? I've heard our 1500s can have battery charging issues due to small alternators.


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

My Pro Plow worked great all season. Most storms were 12-24 inches. I'm glad I didn't buy a Half Ton Plow. PLowing snow is alot about the weight of the plow. My truck's front suspension sagged 3/4 inch in front with the plow up. I installed the leveling kit which advertised 2 inches gain. After installing, the actuall plow frame was 3 inches higher than before. This helped when stacking high. Now the entire a frame and mount clear curbs so I could push snow back further.
I also have a meyer tailgate spreader that was on the rear. With 600lbs salt in the spreader andanother 600 lbs of bagged material in the bed, the truck plowed great.. Even traveled on night from Fort Salonga to Southampton ( approx 45 miles )in a white out at 50 MPH. Neverhad battery issues. I used an LED strobe on the roof and 55 watt halogens below the spreader to back up. The spreader was also electric spinner. No power issues what so ever.


----------



## Surfer_Nick (Aug 14, 2011)

That's great to hear. These half ton trucks can certainly do the job, although a few mods are needed. I'm on the fence about buying one for my 08 Silverado ext cab w/ the standard bed. I've heard good things about the Snowdogg MD75...it's a lighter plow setup but built like the bigger ones and they use stainless for the plow (nice to know it will always be shiny!) plus the price is great too. 

Your leveling kit that you installed...did you install both front and rear to keep that stock "rake" or did you just raise the front to level? Did you add timbrens at all? 

Mind if I ask why you got rid of the rig already? That truck was still new! Plus you invested all that money in a plow!


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Surfer_Nick;1298692 said:


> That's great to hear. These half ton trucks can certainly do the job, although a few mods are needed. I'm on the fence about buying one for my 08 Silverado ext cab w/ the standard bed. I've heard good things about the Snowdogg MD75...it's a lighter plow setup but built like the bigger ones and they use stainless for the plow (nice to know it will always be shiny!) plus the price is great too.
> 
> Your leveling kit that you installed...did you install both front and rear to keep that stock "rake" or did you just raise the front to level? Did you add timbrens at all?
> 
> Mind if I ask why you got rid of the rig already? That truck was still new! Plus you invested all that money in a plow!


The truck was a 39 mth lease for my electrical business. After 2 yrs of plowing I need to get a vbox sander for some accounts. So I bought a used 2500 HD with 8 ft bed. Couldn't justify buying the 1/2 ton with 5'8" bed when I needed something bigger. I installed both front and rear leveling. I removed everything before returning the truck. I may reuse the plow on my 2500 but would like to sell everything and go to an 8.5 v plow with a vbox in the bed


----------



## Surfer_Nick (Aug 14, 2011)

I knew there had to be a reason such as that! Makes sense now that you want something a bit bigger now. I'm mainly interested in light work, such as my driveway and other peoples driveways...no real heavy commercial plowing. It's a tough decision with these 1/2 tons, as there are many factors to weigh. Buying new has it's advantages with warranty and all but I'd like to buy used...if it's possible. Decisions...decisions!


----------



## Surfer_Nick (Aug 14, 2011)

Is your whole setup for 1/2 ton still for sale?...including leveling parts


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

The entire set up is still for sale. Western Pro plow, mount and controls. Front and rear leveling kit. 2850.00 I also have a meyers3000 tailgate spreader with in cab control for 800.00 Sells new for 1600.00
View attachment plow truck.bmp


----------



## Surfer_Nick (Aug 14, 2011)

Cool...how difficult is it to install everything? Would be ideal to meet and do the install with you if thats possible. Would be a good opportunity to go over the system to familiarize too. Do you have any photos of the plow setup? Let me know, thanks


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

I can email some pics. Give me your email. I had the plow installed at my local western dealer.They charged me 500.00 to do it all. I would recommend the same to you or if you want to try and save cash, at least have them install the push plate mount to the chassis. They are located about 25 mins from my place. I could show you how to install the wiring .It would take like 3hrs to install wiring and controls. The front leveling kit takes about 1.5hrs to install and the rear takes about 1 hr.


----------



## Surfer_Nick (Aug 14, 2011)

check your user profile page for my email...cant find any links to pm...maybe cuz im a newbie?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Plow installs on GM's are very easy.


----------



## Surfer_Nick (Aug 14, 2011)

Nick, did you get my email address?


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Surfer_Nick;1299485 said:


> Nick, did you get my email address?


Yes. Gonna take pics tomorrow. I will send the to your email


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Surfer Nick, Did you get the pics I sent from my phone?


----------



## Surfer_Nick (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, thanks...I replied back to your email, but got a "delayed delivery" notification, so not sure if you actually got it or not. I will try sending it again and see what happens.


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

I didn't get an email. I f you want you can just call my cell to discuss. 631 766 7423


----------

